# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Wanneer kan ik het beste testen

## fanvanjou

Hallo iedereen
na 2 maand Foliumzuur geslikt te hebben, (doe ik uiteraard nog steeds) vonden mijn vriend en ik het tijd worden om te gaan stoppen met de pil.
Nu hebben wij niet gewacht tot een nieuwe strip, maar zijn gewoon radicaal gestopt


op 25 oktober was mijn laatste dag van de stopweek (begon ik ook weer met de pil)

op 5 november zijn we gestopt met de pil slikken

op 11 november verloor ik wat bloed
op 12 november ook

(denk dat het een doorbraakbloeding was, of was het toch ongesteldheid? en moet ik 4 weken wachten met testen)
normaal gesproken ben ik altijd 4/5 dagen ongesteld.


Gister (zaterdag de 15e) zou het begin van een nieuwe stopweek zijn.(afgaande op de gebruikte strip) 
wanneer kan ik het beste testen of er een klein wondertje ons leven binnen komt?

----------


## katje45

Hallo,

Wanneer je moet testen is moeilijk te zeggen, maar denk wel dat het nu nog te vroeg is. Als ik jullie was zou ik nog even afwachten.

----------


## fanvanjou

Oke dankjewel voor je tip!

Wat denk jij was het een doorbraakbloeding of was het ongesteldheid?

----------


## katje45

Hallo,

Weet ik niet precies, het kan nl. ook een ontrekkingsbloeding zijn geweest.

----------


## fanvanjou

Super dat je zo snel reageert!

Wanneer raad jij aan om een test te doen?

Mijn vriend wil hem het liefst elke dag uitvoeren haha :Big Grin:

----------


## katje45

Hallo,

Hoop dat ik je nu niet teveel teleurstel, maar zou het zeker niet deze maand al doen. Zou gewoon geduld hebben.
En als je zwanger bent voel je het meestal wel  :Smile:  !

----------

